# Funny but TRUE story.



## cparktd (Jan 21, 2014)

Being brand new to smoking meat I stopped in the office of a coworker yesterday that does some BBQ competitions, , as a hobby, and he also does the occasional cater job. I knew better than to ask him to share his rub recipe, but I was hoping for some tips on smoking my first pork butt for some pulled pork.

When the subject of rubs did come up, he tried to offer the name of a commercial rub that he liked on pork. But he couldn't quite recall the name of it. He thought it was Playgirl Bourbon Flavored Rub, or maybe something similar. So he Googles "Playgirl Meat Rub" hoping to find it for me.

Couple seconds later I see his eyebrows raise up and then he says...

 "OK... Playgirl... but that aint pork she's rubbing!!!"

True story, happened just that way. LOL!


----------



## kc5tpy (Jan 23, 2014)

I just ain't gonna touch this one.  TOO many pitfalls.  Thanks for sharing.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 23, 2014)

Hilarious though!!! Very funny!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## frog1369 (Jan 24, 2014)

That is funny!  Reminds me, many years ago my 10 year old daughter was on the computer searching for the band "Bare Naked Ladies".  What a surprise that was!


----------



## link (Jan 24, 2014)

I was Helping my mother-in-law once plan a community party at the club house in her subdivision and she could not find the information she wanted. She asked me to help her with the computer side of things and I was going to make a banner for her with some nice images on it.  

I asked what she wanted and she said "I am not sure let's just google Adult Party".

She did not understand when I told her not to do that.


----------

